# perception pescador vs Ocean Prowler trident 13



## oxbeast1210

Hi everyone i was just trying to get some opinions on these two kayaks since i'm extremely new to them. I have read reviews on both but want to get some real world experience. Its going to mainly be used for fishing and cruising i eventually want to go in the gulf once i'm comfortable but for now the bay and rivers. 
I'm going to be buying one of these tomorrow just don't know which yet . a fellow PFF member has offered me what i think is an awesome deal on the prowler and it already has 3 scotty rod holders on it which i know cost a little money and time getting them on there. 
the Pescador only has on rod holder 

I am leaning more towards the prowler just want to hear some opinions
thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210

Keep in mind I don't know what makes a good kayak good lol my only experience is the castaway 116 that i just bought couple days ago


----------



## chasintail2010

I would take the prowler how much are you getting it for? Is it just the prowler or the trident. Model?


----------



## oxbeast1210

I'm not sure it had both names on the add ill have to ask him 
ocean kayak prowler trident is what it says but ill verify with him to see hes asking 700 but is going to work with me on the price


----------



## oxbeast1210

How are you liking your new toy? how long have you had it now??...


----------



## Chris V

I currently have a O.K. Prowler 13 and a Prowler Big Game and love both of them. I've caught everything out of it and haven't found any complaints. I have fished Perceptions before and like them as well but I don't think you can go wrong with any Ocean Kayak. I've owned 3 and I'm sure I'll have another at some point.


----------



## Yaksquatch

The Pescador is a great kayak espcecially for the price. It's basically an older model Wilderness Systems Tarpon for about $200ish less. I used to own a Tarpon 160 and have paddled the 120 and 140.

The Pescador/Tarpon's greatest strength's are speed and tracking. Also, the shorter ones have very good maneuverability as well. Their biggest disadvantage is 'percieved' stability. Because the underside of the hull is rounded it tends to 'rock and roll' a lot. If you plan on staying in the bay or other protected waters, this IS NOT a serious issue since once you get used to it, you'll find it's 'practical' stability is quite good.

However, if you plan on going out through surf into the Gulf, you will find (at least I did on several occasions) that it is not suited to much more than shin high surf. Surf is the Tarpon/Pescador's greatest weakness.

The Ocean Kayak Prowler and Prowler Trident both share the same hull. The cockpit of the prowler is less comfortable with molded foot braces and has less available deck space for gear. The Prowler Trident has much more comfortable adjustable foot pegs, substantially more area for mounting gear, and the rod-pod which allows you to stash rods/reels and other critical gear inside the hull for surf exit/reentry.

The hull shape of the Prowler and Prowler Trident is extremely different than the Tarpon/Pescador. Rather than being evenly rounded, the OK has a deep runner down the length of the yak, almost a keel, and the sides of the hull flare out quite dramatically. This design results in an surprising combination of abilities, I was very shocked the first time I paddled mine.

The deep runner allows for very good tracking, speed and efficiency for paddling long distances in a straight line, slower than a Tarpon 160 but not by much. While the flared sides of the hull allow very minor changes in your paddling to give you extremely good maneuverability when needed. Also, the flare of the hull is at it's greatest right under where you'd be seated giving you surprisingly good stability for standing and even better for sitting while in rough conditions.

In summary, the Pescador is good and might be a better choice if you were buying brand new since the Prowler Trident runs about $1000ish. However, if you have a shot at a used Prowler Trident, JUMP ON IT!!!

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## yakin2fish

I have an Ocean Kayak Prowler Trident 13 and love it. It is my first kayak and have yet to find something I don't like about it. Use it for mainly fishing the bays and crusin to Crab Island but have taken it out through the destin jetties in the gulf once. Does very well even with parasail boats flying by only 30 yards away.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Sweet 
my question has been answered thank you all very much . I've met some cool boaters but the kayak community seems a lot more helpful and relaxed my poor boat is gonna get ignored and probably sold in the near future lol
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210

Yaksquatch thanks for taking the time to write that extremely well written and informative post you know your yaks! if you ever are board and need a noobie to tag alone let me know lol
Im going to go look at the trident tomorrow if it is sound i will be buying it!


----------



## Robin

The adjustable foot braces are the way to go on the Trident or any other Yak.They make sitting/streching easier.All kayaks need them.

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210

well got a new addition to the family ended up getting the ocean kayak trident 13. wife is driving us hone with it as I type.


----------



## oxbeast1210

pchedeen gave me a good I couldn't resist
thank you pete,
nice meeting you and your wife. hopefully in the near future ill see you both out in the water! !


----------



## Yaksquatch

Sweet! Looking forward to seeing pics of it on the water.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard

Congrats!!!


----------

